# NorthEast CT snow storms in the past 5 years



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone I'm trying to find out some info and I hope someone can help me out.

I need to find out how many storms we have had for the past 5 years with at least 3" and how much the snow total was for each storm.

I have gathered some data but more is better.

Thanks


----------

